# DC Area Low-Key GTG w/ Cars March 28, 2015 (in Sterling) - It's On!



## WildBoar (Mar 12, 2015)

Looking to see if some of the DC-area KKF members may be interested in getting together at a car club shop event on March 28. The club event is from 9 am -2 pm. It would be a good opportunity for some of the area KKF members to meet each other, although the resturant pros I've already reached out to about this cannot attend, so it would mainly be us 'civilians'.

You can mill around in the shop and check out a couple dozen mainly German sports cars, including getting a look while they are up on lifts for inspection.

The shop owner also builds and installs brewery equipment, so there is a good tie-in with the food/ knife world.

Besides checking out/ learning about some cars, it would be a chance to show a little of the KKF world to another group that has had little exposure. Maybe have one table where each person can show off a knife or two, but nothing like the normal GTG knife amount due to the limited space.

While the shop typically provides some doughnuts/ bad coffee in the morning and grills some dogs/ burgers for lunch for the car club people, maybe a couple KKFers can jump in and man the grill. And if there is enough interest, maybe I can pick up something a little more interesting to grill for lunch.

This is a feeler at this point; I'd like to know the interest before talking with the shop owner. I'm 99% sure he'll be fully open to it, as it will give both his auto shop and brewery businesses a little exposure, but I'd still rather know we have enough interest to pull it off first.

Please let me know if this interests you. Thanks!


----------



## Livlif (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm interested depending on the location. Where exactly would this be?


----------



## Livlif (Mar 13, 2015)

Never mind. Just saw it says sterling. I'm game.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 13, 2015)

Great! Elmwood Ct., near Nokes/ Atlantic Blvds.

BTW, this looks like a 'go'. Mainly just need to see how many people might come out in order to think about food.


----------



## bob_loblaw (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm down, as long as I don't get roughed up for showing up in my Mazda!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 13, 2015)

doubt it, as the shop owner is a wreck me otter racer :wink:


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm interested, and gonna try to get out there if I can.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 17, 2015)

This looks like a 'go'. Besides myself, there should be 3-4 forum members coming out. And it looks like Butch will come down for it as well, and will bring some sharp things to check out (some may be for sale).


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 18, 2015)

David,

I'm in and I'm trying to talk a friend into coming who works for Mazda as the mid Atlantic technical support for the dealers who need help, or straightens out those that are misbehaving. He's a total car nut.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 18, 2015)

Bill, that sounds great!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 22, 2015)

Should have 6-7 KKFers passing through next Saturday. Here is the address:

SportsCar Shop
45759 Elmwood Ct, Suite 150
Sterling, VA 20166

Parking outside the shop is usually tight; plan on parking on the side of the street outside the fence that surrounds the complex. The shop is straight ahead through the gate.

Butch should be around from around 10 am until we wrap up the inspections at 2 pm.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 25, 2015)

BUMP -- only two days away!


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd shoot Panda a PM (if you haven't already), he's in DC right now.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 26, 2015)

Panda was moving out of the area this week. He may already be in sunny Florida.


----------



## panda (Mar 26, 2015)

It's so warm down here.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 27, 2015)

hey, it was >70 here yesterday! :razz:

..and will be 31 when we get started tomorrow morning :surrendar:


----------



## bob_loblaw (Mar 27, 2015)

First time going to one of these, should I bring anything? If I learned one thing growing up it was to never show up empty-handed. Veggies, knives...it might be a little early for adult beverages :dontknow:?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 27, 2015)

Well we really haven't held anything like this before  Since the KKFers are 'extras' at the car club event, it would be good to supplement the shop-provided food. I'm hitting the grocery store after work to look for flank steak, as I'm thinking about a chimmichurri marinade/ sauce. That will be easy/ quick for me to pull together tonight (getting the steaks marinated), and quick to grill tomorrow. Plus it will be a chance to bring/ use a suji made by Butch that I have.

Due to insurance issues, no alcohol is allowed while the car club event is going on. So if you bring any you'll need to gun it down out on the street or wait until the event ends. If you have a couple of knives you want to show off, by all means bring them. We'll be limited for space, but Butch is going to bring a folding table for the KKFers to use.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 27, 2015)

panda said:


> It's so warm down here.



My response to that is not allowed due to forum guidelines.


----------



## panda (Mar 27, 2015)

^5


----------

